# Our Christmas Card Photo



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Okay, I know you all have seen the dog pics...but I just created this collage for our Christmas Cards...this is my family (top left my son, top right my daughter and her husband, middle my husband and me, and our little girls on each side of us).


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL - PERFECT.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Awe! That's a great Christmas Card.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Karla - What a BEAUTIFUL family (fur babies included)!!!!!:thumb:


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

love, love, LOVE it!!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

You have such a lovely family! I might have to try the collage thing this year for my Christmas cards. It's always a nightmare trying to get my three in a picture without fighting over who gets to be where or doing something just to annoy me. For example, Christmas 2006...


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*Trueblue ADORABLE I know it isn't the "perfect" Christmas card picture BUT I guarentee that recepients (sp) will remember it longer than the so called perfect one. My two are 16 and 14 I would love to have a cute picture like this again. Enjoy it. NO, treasure it in your mommie heart.*

*Your children are adorable.*


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Trueblue - that is ADORABLE! Really, it is cute!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Karla- Wonderful family collage. Kim- Love your Christmas 2006 card. That's the way I like to see children....just like they really are. :biggrin1:


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Great pictures. You should post them on the Dec. Photo challenge thread.


----------



## Mizell26 (Aug 2, 2008)

Oh wow Karla love the Christmas Card...did you go to a website to do that or are you making it from home? Love the idea and would love to do that.

Kim I love your 2006 Christmas card....his eyes rolled back is just funny...if you do the one like Karla you should throw that picture in for the fun of it.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Great photos! Karla-you have a nice looking crew!:thumb:

The photo of the 3 kids with the eyes rolled is absolutely adorable(and so boy!)ound:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Our Christmas card photos crack me up since I've usually been yelling at the kids for a good 15-30 minutes to try to get one shot that we can use! :frusty:

Such beautiful photos, I love seeing family photos!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Ann-Sounds like my house. Between my son and the animals.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Karla, lovely card. You have a beautiful family. 

Kim, great picture of adorable kids!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Karla, you did a beautiful job on that card !!
Kim, that picture will get more valuable with each year...priceless.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Mizell26 said:


> Oh wow Karla love the Christmas Card...did you go to a website to do that or are you making it from home? Love the idea and would love to do that.


I used Adobe InDesign to do the 4x6 photo collage...then exported it into a high resolution jpeg and uploaded it to Kodak to have the card printed...so instead of using just 1 photo on the card, I was able to use that with all of our favorite pictures...Does that make sense? LOL


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your nice comments about my family.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Karla, beautiful card and family! 

Sheri


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Karla, love the card!! I am sure all who receive it will too.

Kim, You see, I think that is the PERFECT picture for a card. It shows the kids like they "really are"


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

wow, that's so nice.
What program did you use?
I use a mac and would love to do something like that, or well, creative in general.


----------



## Mizell26 (Aug 2, 2008)

karlabythec said:


> I used Adobe InDesign to do the 4x6 photo collage...then exported it into a high resolution jpeg and uploaded it to Kodak to have the card printed...so instead of using just 1 photo on the card, I was able to use that with all of our favorite pictures...Does that make sense? LOL


Thanks Karla...I am going to see if I can do that. I will let you know how it turns out


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

gelbergirl said:


> wow, that's so nice.
> What program did you use?
> I use a mac and would love to do something like that, or well, creative in general.


I used my Adobe InDesign graphics program. It is pretty expensive, there are probably other programs you could use, I'm just not sure what.


----------

